# 87 clutch



## stuff911 (Sep 16, 2004)

Is there an easy way of replacing my clutch.
Do I need the whole assembly?
Mine is a little flimsy


----------



## Asura (Aug 27, 2004)

it is suggested that you install new clutch along with new pressure plate and throw out bearing.

what do you mean by "a little flimsy"? the pedal? if so, then the cable (yes, 87 with CA20E engine got cable operated clutch TOB fork) may need readjustment..


----------



## stuff911 (Sep 16, 2004)

I was under the impression that one could not adjust the clutch on hydraulic models :dumbass:


----------

